# Amtrak BidUp (Bidding for Upgrades - Business Class, First Class, and Sleepers)



## roadman3313 (Feb 23, 2021)

Just read this on the Amtrak Media site. I have experienced e-standby upgrade offers via email from hotels where they offer a fixed, often discounted price for additional services (i.e. early/late check-out) or upgraded rooms on a stand-by basis (i.e. if available at check-in). If it is available they charge you at check-in. If not, then you don't pay anything. Basically it serves as a discount to be on stand-by rather than paying full price to guarantee an upgrade in advance. 

The Amtrak version below sounds less like the standby option that hotels use and more like a bidding system where one bids for an upgrade up to two hours prior to departure and then sees if they "win." Not really sure what to think of the concept but I wanted to share in the event anyone has an eligible trip coming up. 

*Make offers before departure for Business Class or First Class*
WASHINGTON – All Amtrak customers enjoy roomy seats and legroom. But for those who want a more premium experience – with even more comfort and amenities – Amtrak customers now can make BidUpSM offers for upgrades to Business Class or First Class.


Customers with existing reservations can visit Amtrak.com/BidUp, check eligibility up to two hours prior to departure and place a bid to upgrade their reservation into our premium classes of service: Business Class (most corridor routes) and First Class (_Acela_).
Participants view upgrade options for their scheduled trip and submit a bid for an upgrade on their itinerary. There is no fee to make a bid and Amtrak also will provide tips on how to increase the chances of winning an upgrade. 
Customers have the option to modify or cancel the bid and they will not be charged unless the upgrade is awarded. 
Customers with winning bids will receive a new ticket prior to their scheduled departure.
Other terms and conditions will apply, with more information at Amtrak.com/BidUp.
Amtrak Guest Rewards members will earn two points per dollar spent on their trip, plus Business Class and First Class point bonuses.

“BidUp is a great way for more Amtrak customers to enjoy our premium services,” said Roger Harris, Amtrak Executive Vice President/Chief Marketing and Revenue Officer.

Amtrak Business Class customers enjoy amenities beyond Coach class, including a dedicated car or section on the train, more legroom, a 25% point bonus for Guest Rewards members, and reserved seating on _Northeast Regional_, _Palmetto_,_Carolinian_ and _Vermonter_ trains.

_Acela _First Class customers have an array of premium upgrades from _Acela_ Business Class and exclusive to our highest speed service in the Boston-New York-Washington corridor, including reserved single, double and conference table seating, at-seat service with complimentary meals and beverages, a 50% point bonus for Guest Rewards members, and complimentary lounge access with priority boarding.

Amtrak is utilizing the Plusgrade platform as the first rail travel customer of the Quebec-based ancillary revenue and merchandising company.

Source: Amtrak Media Center


----------



## tricia (Feb 23, 2021)

Why not do this for sleeper accommodations on long-distance trains?


----------



## railiner (Feb 23, 2021)

Looks like they took a page out of Norwegian Cruise Lines book....


----------



## Mailliw (Feb 23, 2021)

So apparently Amtrak is going to allow passengers to bid for upgrades now like airlines do. At first only for Business Class (or Acela First Class), but sleeper accommodations are a future possibility. 
I agree with the author here; it probably won't be a big deal unless it's expanded to sleepers. Coach passengers (or roomette passengers looking for a bedroom) could fine bargain last minute upgrades, but then again how common is it for sleeping cars to have last minute vacancies? Thoughts?


----------



## roadman3313 (Feb 23, 2021)

tricia said:


> Why not do this for sleeper accommodations on long-distance trains?



The FAQ on the page does say, "Bidding for an upgrade to a private room will be offered at a later date." Might be a possibility in the future. 

In looking at the site for an upcoming reservation, the bidding appears to be on a sliding scale. Each point on the scale shows the likelihood (strength) of your bid. Some would be a savings while others are not so much depending on any current promotions that are going on. One key catch is if you bid and your bid is accepted as a winner, once the upgrade is applied the ticket becomes fully non-refundable, non-changeable, and non-transferable, even if the original fare was refundable. 

There is also one item in the Terms and Condition of note:
"Amtrak cannot guarantee that passengers on an Upgraded Booking will receive all the inclusions of the higher class of service." While this is meant to imply any special services such as special meal preferences or what not if the award is booked close in, it is still language to be aware of. 

As an aside, Amtrak also made an update to the Terms and Conditions for E-Vouchers as of 2/21 but I haven't seen any language updated that ties them in with the new bidding system.


----------



## bms (Feb 24, 2021)

I got a message about the program. I usually travel alone so there's really no reason to upgrade from the guaranteed two coach seats up to business. Not to make light of Covid, but I will always remember this past year, as it was nice that I always had the two seats to myself


----------



## Exvalley (Feb 24, 2021)

Here is a good writeup on the program:








You can now upgrade your next Amtrak trip with new bidding system, but is it worth it? - The Points Guy


Amtrak now offering customers the option to upgrade to business or first class.




thepointsguy.com





I have done this with Air Canada in the past. It never seems to be an amazing deal, but once or twice I have gotten an upgrade for a reasonable price.


----------



## Steve4031 (Feb 24, 2021)

Would not interest me. If I’m traveling overnight I’m booking a sleeper.


----------



## Amtrakfflyer (Feb 24, 2021)

Just like airlines nowadays leave with every first class seat filled Amtrak should do the same. Rooms included. Just have to find the fine line as to not cancel out advance bookings while doing it.

I personally think as far as sleepers go Amtrak should do the bidding and go back to how it used to be. Sell them on board at some discount, low bucket minus 20 percent maybe. (Right now a onboard upgrade is pretty much high bucket, meaning the upgrade is $1000+ and no one does it). Or at 8pm make an announcement onboard offering a few open rooms available for the night at $100 good til 8am the next day including the continental breakfast that’s now served. Bed and breakfast upgrade, I guarantee those rooms would go quick and introduce people to sleeper travel. In the digital age it’s all easily possible if the will was there.


----------



## RickIronton (Mar 23, 2021)

Has anyone taken advantage of Amtrak's bidding for higher class service?








BidUp | Amtrak







www.amtrak.com


----------



## Exvalley (Mar 23, 2021)

Too bad it doesn't work for bidding from a roomette to a bedroom.


----------



## TheCrescent (Mar 23, 2021)

RickIronton said:


> Has anyone taken advantage of Amtrak's bidding for higher class service?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yes, I've used it on the Acela. It worked great: a new ticket was emailed to me (and the app automatically updated) about 2 hours before my trip. Plus I got Amtrak Guest Rewards points on the amount I paid for the upgrade.


----------



## RickIronton (Mar 23, 2021)

That's great "TheCrescent",... how much did you save and I understand they are going to roll it out in the near future to more classes of service, hopefully, to include sleeper upgrades.


----------



## daybeers (Mar 23, 2021)

This should be combined with Amtrak BidUp (Bidding for Upgrades to Business Class/Acela First Class)


----------



## John Bredin (Mar 23, 2021)

I was in Chicago Union Station today, and one of Amtrak's screens said "Upgrades available" and mentioned sleeper cars as well as business class. But it also said to ask an "Amtrak representative" without mentioning the bidding process.


----------



## TheCrescent (Mar 23, 2021)

RickIronton said:


> That's great "TheCrescent",... how much did you save and I understand they are going to roll it out in the near future to more classes of service, hopefully, to include sleeper upgrades.


I did a “good” offer, I think, so I saved maybe half of the cost of the upgrade (compared to buying the first-class ticket at the beginning).

I see that first class is sold out more often than coach, and the new Acelas have a smaller percentage of seats allocated to first class than the current Acelas, so it might be tougher and tougher to get a BidUp upgrade without paying the maximum price, though.


----------



## me_little_me (Mar 23, 2021)

John Bredin said:


> I was in Chicago Union Station today, and one of Amtrak's screens said "Upgrades available" and mentioned sleeper cars as well as business class. But it also said to ask an "Amtrak representative" without mentioning the bidding process.


Knowing Amtrak, they'd probably just sell it to you at full price and high bucket.


----------



## Explore (Apr 6, 2021)

Any recent experiences? Is it best to wait until a few hours before departure, do it right after you book, or is it a crapshoot? I’d be doing it on the Pacific Surfliner.

Of course, if you want social distancing (even without a pandemic), coach may be the best bet. Certainly I wouldn’t want someone sitting next to me.


----------



## Sidney (Apr 6, 2021)

I have several 48 hour upgrade coupons I plan to use next month and beyond
If nothing is available,so be it. My only wish on the two overnight coach trips is that I have both seats to myself.


----------



## Acela150 (Apr 6, 2021)

Sidney said:


> I have several 48 hour upgrade coupons I plan to use next month and beyond
> If nothing is available,so be it. My only wish on the two overnight coach trips is that I have both seats to myself.



Just remember that Upgrade Coupons can't be used to upgrade to Sleeping Accommodations.


----------



## Sidney (Apr 6, 2021)

I know. I m in Coach on the Lake Shore from Boston next month. Hoping I can upgrade to BC. Wish I could afford a roomette. Chances are a single seat or two seats to myself.


----------



## Amtrakfflyer (Apr 7, 2021)

Is bidding even offered on the Surfliner trains? As it is that would appear to be the best business value Amtrak offers. Last I looked it was like 15-20 bucks more San Diego to LAX, including wine/cheese/snacks at seat.


----------



## Exvalley (Apr 7, 2021)

My guess - and this is only a guess - is that if two bids are equal and there is only one seat to upgrade into, the earlier bid will be chosen as the winner.


----------



## RovinMoses (Apr 8, 2021)

Last week I entered a bid for business class on the Cascades and it was not accepted even though the website said there was a good chance. I was so happy we didn't pay more to ride in the Heritage Cars instead of the Talgo equipment. It has been so long since I took that train, I didn't realize that there had been a change in equipment. Now I realize why some riders were using vouchers to pick up food and drink at the small concession inside PDX Union Station -- they were business class. We had a comfortable trip, but had forgotten that covid had closed the Cafe Cars. No coffee until Seattle


----------



## Sidney (Apr 8, 2021)

Amtrakfflyer said:


> Is bidding even offered on the Surfliner trains? As it is that would appear to be the best business value Amtrak offers. Last I looked it was like 15-20 bucks more San Diego to LAX, including wine/cheese/snacks at seat.


The Surfliner is Amtrak's best Business Class value and the Coast Starlight is the worst. When they begin filling up all seats again CS BC will be of value if you want two seats to yourself but that will not even be guaranteed.


----------



## lordsigma (May 25, 2021)

FYI The bid upgrade program is now available for sleepers.


----------



## Amtrakfflyer (May 26, 2021)

This will be interesting. At current prices high bucket minus 50 percent is still too high for the poor service for me to considerate it a value. I have a feeling accepted bids will be more in the 15 percent range unfortunately.

Suggestion maybe we could start a thread just on our bids. See what’s being accepted and what’s not? Give others an idea on what to bid and see what others paid.


----------



## Sidney (May 26, 2021)

I got a $50 Coach seat from Lax-Pdx in June. I put a bid in for $45 to upgrade to BC. Water, and a better chance not to have a seatmate and quieter surroundings are the amenities. Said my chances were fair. So,either way it will be fine.


----------



## Cal (May 26, 2021)

Sidney said:


> I got a $50 Coach seat from Lax-Pdx in June. I put a bid in for $45 to upgrade to BC. Water, and a better chance not to have a seatmate and quieter surroundings are the amenities. Said my chances were fair. So,either way it will be fine.


Did you get it with the 50th anniversary sale? I thought we didn't qualify for an upgrade, since I also got Starlight tickets off of that sale. I would love to be able to bid to upgrade to a roomette (is that possible?)

Also, is it possible to upgrade from a roomette to a bedroom by bidding?


----------



## Sidney (May 26, 2021)

The website let me bid. I also thought there were no upgrades allowed at that special fare,but I thought I'd cry. I looked at roomette prices for my trip. $700. The bidding site gave me a "good" chance at $600. If I can get BC,I'll be happy. Not sure about roomette to bedroom. It's a good idea. I've seen many empty bedrooms on my trips.


----------



## Amtrakfflyer (May 26, 2021)

$700 full price, bid $600 equals 14.3 percent discount


----------



## AmtrakBlue (May 26, 2021)

Amtrakfflyer said:


> $700 full price, bid $600 equals 14.3 percent discount


I believe that’s in addition to his $50 paid ticket


----------



## Barb Stout (May 26, 2021)

Bidding to upgrade. Where on the website would one try to do that? I haven't made a reservation at all, so can't test/play with it, but am curious. I'm also curious about how you found out about it.


----------



## AmtrakBlue (May 26, 2021)

Barb Stout said:


> Bidding to upgrade. Where on the website would one try to do that? I haven't made a reservation at all, so can't test/play with it, but am curious. I'm also curious about how you found out about it.











BidUp | Amtrak







www.amtrak.com





I think they email you close to your trip. It might also show up on your app though I'm not sure about that.


----------



## zephyr17 (May 26, 2021)

AmtrakBlue said:


> BidUp | Amtrak
> 
> 
> 
> ...


According to the FAQS on that link, an email and/or push notification to the app is sent 4 days prior to the departure. Bidding closes 37 hours prior to departure for sleepers, 2 hours before for Acela First and Business Class.


----------



## jis (May 26, 2021)

Where would one bid "up" to from Acela First Class? A footplate ride?


----------



## AmtrakBlue (May 26, 2021)

jis said:


> Where would one bid "up" to from Acela First Class? A footplate ride?


I'm sure he meant "BC to FC on Acela" and "Coach to BC on other trains".


----------



## zephyr17 (May 26, 2021)

AmtrakBlue said:


> I'm sure he meant "BC to FC on Acela" and "Coach to BC on other trains".


That is precisely what I meant.


----------



## Cal (May 26, 2021)

Well it seems that it does let you bid to upgrade to a room if you bought your coach fare doing the 50th anniversary sale. Might try to upgrade


----------



## lordsigma (May 27, 2021)

My trip is in a couple weeks and is available on bid up (though I only have roomettes on one leg and currently there’s no available bedrooms - but I can still bid presumably in case of a cancellation. ) just put in res # and last name and it will tell you.


----------



## daybeers (May 29, 2021)

Cal said:


> Well it seems that it does let you bid to upgrade to a room if you bought your coach fare doing the 50th anniversary sale. Might try to upgrade


I have a multi-city trip in September all in coach bought during the sale. I tried entering the reservation # and it said it wasn't eligible for the BidUp program. Too complicated for Arrow I guess


----------



## Cal (May 29, 2021)

daybeers said:


> I have a multi-city trip in September all in coach bought during the sale. I tried entering the reservation # and it said it wasn't eligible for the BidUp program. Too complicated for Arrow I guess


I have a trip upcoming on the CARD and SWC, it said it wasn't eligible for the program either and we got that on no sale. So.


----------



## PaTrainFan (May 29, 2021)

On my Pittsburgh-Washington-New York-Pittsburgh trip I was fortunate to get the free AGR upgrade to Acela First Class. But I played with bid up to see how it works if needed and it, too, said the trip was ineligible. I don't get the rules. Someone at AGR said the rules are something like 4 pages.


----------



## AmtrakBlue (May 30, 2021)

I think there’s a time frame for bidding up. You might not be eligible till a few days before your trip - when they know they have available seats/rooms to bid up to.


----------



## Cal (May 30, 2021)

AmtrakBlue said:


> I think there’s a time frame for bidding up. You might not be eligible till a few days before your trip - when they know they have available seats/rooms to bid up to.


It's letting me bid up for mid August and not late July.


----------



## Ryan (May 30, 2021)

The number of available rooms almost certainly drives that decision as well. No reason to bid up on the last room for a trip 6 weeks in the future when someone may come along and pay full price for it.


----------



## jebr (May 31, 2021)

Ryan said:


> The number of available rooms almost certainly drives that decision as well. No reason to bid up on the last room for a trip 6 weeks in the future when someone may come along and pay full price for it.



Based on the way it seems to be implemented, the amount of rooms sold shouldn't impact whether someone can place a bid. It appears to look at the inventory 36 hours prior to departure (for sleepers) and then fill up available rooms as inventory allows. I'm not sure if they will keep inventory open for last-minute purchases or if they'll fill up every room, though. But if the train is sold out, all the bids would simply be discarded - so there shouldn't be a reason for Amtrak to refuse people placing bids in case inventory becomes available down the line, leaving sleepers open at the 36 hour mark.


----------



## jebr (May 31, 2021)

I successfully did an upgrade from coach to roomette with the BidUp process. Bid $75 (the lowest allowed) for a roomette from CHI - MSP. Was notified basically at the 36-hour mark on the dot (so around 2:15 AM the day before.) I had initially paid the standard saver fare for the trip. Worked out pretty well since coach is sold out on the train (checked on the Amtrak app and they aren't selling coach tickets from MKE - MSP on either 7 or 27 - completely sold out.)


----------



## jebr (May 31, 2021)

Cal said:


> I have a trip upcoming on the CARD and SWC, it said it wasn't eligible for the program either and we got that on no sale. So.



I just took a look at a trip booked on the sale from MSP - MKE on the Empire Builder, and it's giving me the option to bid up to either a roomette or bedroom. I'm wondering if the program doesn't work with connecting itineraries yet, and that's what's throwing it off for some people.


----------



## Cal (May 31, 2021)

jebr said:


> I just took a look at a trip booked on the sale from MSP - MKE on the Empire Builder, and it's giving me the option to bid up to either a roomette or bedroom. I'm wondering if the program doesn't work with connecting itineraries yet, and that's what's throwing it off for some people.


That could be it.


----------



## Mailliw (May 31, 2021)

Well I lost my bid for Acela First, but them again I only bid the minimum. Didn't even care about actually riding in First; I just wanted to check out the lounge at Moynihan instead of waiting for 2.5 hours at PABT for the final leg of my trip home.


----------



## bratkinson (May 31, 2021)

jebr said:


> I just took a look at a trip booked on the sale from MSP - MKE on the Empire Builder, and it's giving me the option to bid up to either a roomette or bedroom.


Perhaps the 'secret' to your success is bidding between two non-endpoint cities. On the EB, I know from experience there's a good number of sleeper accomodations that are vacant MSP-CHI in both directions. So, they're happy to fill a space with a 'short'. 

As an aside, I know the rooms flip once and even twice on the Empire Builder. One year, aboard #28, the family bedroom had 4 different 'sets' of passengers (I was in my favorite room, #14). Among them was a single man going from Havre (IIRC) to Minot. He routinely rode every couple of weeks on business between those cities and found that on that trip, the FB was like $50 or so more than coach, so he took it. He got a free dinner out of it as well!


----------



## jebr (May 31, 2021)

bratkinson said:


> Perhaps the 'secret' to your success is bidding between two non-endpoint cities. On the EB, I know from experience there's a good number of sleeper accomodations that are vacant MSP-CHI in both directions. So, they're happy to fill a space with a 'short'.



Perhaps, though I did successfully bid up to a roomette leaving Chicago (though again to MSP.) It is one segment where I think the bid up really makes sense - I wouldn't pay full price for a roomette, but I'll pay a bit for it, and Amtrak likely would know which roomettes will be open on that short segment a couple days in advance and will take a lower amount just to get that extra bit of revenue without losing out on the big bucks for the overnight portions.


----------



## Ryan (Jun 1, 2021)

jebr said:


> Based on the way it seems to be implemented, the amount of rooms sold shouldn't impact whether someone can place a bid.


I would think that the system wouldn't let you place a bid for a room that doesn't exist (i.e. all of the rooms are already sold out).


----------



## Trogdor (Jun 1, 2021)

Ryan said:


> I would think that the system wouldn't let you place a bid for a room that doesn't exist (i.e. all of the rooms are already sold out).



Why not? A last-minute cancel limits the amount of time Amtrak has available to resell the room. If someone bids on it, it’s like a waiting list for an automatic sale.


----------



## jebr (Jun 1, 2021)

Trogdor said:


> Why not? A last-minute cancel limits the amount of time Amtrak has available to resell the room. If someone bids on it, it’s like a waiting list for an automatic sale.



Exactly. I would think it'd act like the first class upgrade lists on the airlines - I've seen lists with 30+ people for a first class upgrade on an A220 with 12 total seats (and 1 seat not yet sold.) If a bid doesn't guarantee an upgrade anyways, why not let as many people as possible bid on it, and then if there's any that are cancelled close-in you have bids ready to go to get some additional revenue?


----------



## Ryan (Jun 1, 2021)

OK, I can buy that. Makes sense.


----------



## rwb1122 (Jun 2, 2021)

I have bid $110 for an upgrade on the Acela from Washington to New York Penn Station on Thursday. The base fare was only $150, so I’m not sure this will be successful. We shall see. I do plan to check out the Metropolitan Lounge in the Moynihan Arrivals Hall, even if I have to pay to enter. I have over two hours to wait for my connection to Utica.


----------



## Bob Dylan (Jun 3, 2021)

rwb1122 said:


> I have bid $110 for an upgrade on the Acela from Washington to New York Penn Station on Thursday. The base fare was only $150, so I’m not sure this will be successful. We shall see. I do plan to check out the Metropolitan Lounge in the Moynihan Arrivals Hall, even if I have to pay to enter. I have over two hours to wait for my connection to Utica.


You won't be able to Pay to enter the Metro Lounge @ Moynihan Train Hall.

You will have to have a Same Day Sleeping Car Ticket, a FC Acela Ticket, an AGR Lounge Coupon with a Same day Amtrak Ticket or be Select Plus or Select Executive with a Same day Amtrak Ticket to enter the Lounge.


----------



## dlagrua (Jun 3, 2021)

I'm not fond of participating in an auction for an Amtrak trip, instead preferring to just purchase what is needed up front that falls within our budget. Its certainly looks like Amtrak public transportation is trying to mimic corporate transportation but I'll be willing to give it a try.


----------



## Amtrak709 (Jun 9, 2021)

I bid for an upgrade on the Crescent ATN-NYP for Thursday, 10 June roomette to bedroom. The bid was UNSUCCESSFUL. I was attempting the place a higher bid on same trip segment
but to booking engine would not let me do so (still 36 hours before departure).
Says bid "expired" with no other options to place another bid.
Any one with experience of a similar issue or am I just doing something wrong?


----------



## zephyr17 (Jun 9, 2021)

AMTRAK709 said:


> I bid for an upgrade on the Crescent ATN-NYP for Thursday, 10 June roomette to bedroom. The bid was UNSUCCESSFUL. I was attempting the place a higher bid on same trip segment
> but to booking engine would not let me do so (still 36 hours before departure).
> Says bid "expired" with no other options to place another bid.
> Any one with experience of a similar issue or am I just doing something wrong?


Don't know about rebidding, but the bidding window closes 37 hours before departure for sleeper accommodations.

It's in the FAQs.


----------



## AmtrakBlue (Jun 9, 2021)

AMTRAK709 said:


> I bid for an upgrade on the Crescent ATN-NYP for Thursday, 10 June roomette to bedroom. The bid was UNSUCCESSFUL. I was attempting the place a higher bid on same trip segment
> but to booking engine would not let me do so (still 36 hours before departure).
> Says bid "expired" with no other options to place another bid.
> Any one with experience of a similar issue or am I just doing something wrong?


Most likely they accepted another bid and that bidder paid, so all other bids were deemed Unsuccessful.


----------



## Amtrak709 (Jun 9, 2021)

zephyr17 said:


> Don't know about rebidding, but the bidding window closes 37 hours before departure for sleeper accommodations.
> 
> It's in the FAQs.


Thank you for the info. I no experience with this bidding process and that 37 hours is exactly the timeline it occurred this morning. I guess I have to decided in the next 30 hours whether I want to buy the existing bedrooms now available at $1000.00


----------



## daybeers (Jun 9, 2021)

AMTRAK709 said:


> I bid for an upgrade on the Crescent ATN-NYP for Thursday, 10 June roomette to bedroom. The bid was UNSUCCESSFUL. I was attempting the place a higher bid on same trip segment
> but to booking engine would not let me do so (still 36 hours before departure).
> Says bid "expired" with no other options to place another bid.
> Any one with experience of a similar issue or am I just doing something wrong?


If you don't mind me asking, what was your bid?


----------



## zephyr17 (Jun 9, 2021)

AMTRAK709 said:


> Thank you for the info. I no experience with this bidding process and that 37 hours is exactly the timeline it occurred this morning. I guess I have to decided in the next 30 hours whether I want to buy the existing bedrooms now available at $1000.00


Nobody does. It's brand new.


----------



## Amtrak709 (Jun 9, 2021)

daybeers said:


> If you don't mind me asking, what was your bid?


$325.00 roomette to bedroom


----------



## fhussain44 (Jun 17, 2021)

I am confused on how the bidding works. Say I buy a cheap coach fare on Lake Shore Limited from NYP to CHI. Can I bid on a portion of the trip for roomette, like from buffalo to elkhart? My guess is no, in which case I should buy a separate ticket for the segment I want to upgrade perhaps. But dividing up tickets usually costs more so may be a wash.


----------



## enviro5609 (Jun 17, 2021)

fhussain44 said:


> I am confused on how the bidding works. Say I buy a cheap coach fare on Lake Shore Limited from NYP to CHI. Can I bid on a portion of the trip for roomette, like from buffalo to elkhart? My guess is no, in which case I should buy a separate ticket for the segment I want to upgrade perhaps. But dividing up tickets usually costs more so may be a wash.



You can only bid-up for the entire ticketed trip. Its just like purchasing an upgrade, except it only goes through if you are the highest bid for the available space.


----------



## fhussain44 (Jun 17, 2021)

What kind of bid is likely to be accepted for a 9-hour overnight trip? Specifically on the Lakeshore limited from Buffalo to Elkhart? I believe the published fare is ~$280 for that segment.


----------



## OBS (Jun 18, 2021)

fhussain44 said:


> What kind of bid is likely to be accepted for a 9-hour overnight trip? Specifically on the Lakeshore limited from Buffalo to Elkhart? I believe the published fare is ~$280 for that segment.


$279.....But, seriously, it probably all depends on how many rooms are available...1? 6? As well as how many people actually bid? 1? 25?


----------



## fhussain44 (Jun 18, 2021)

OBS said:


> $279.....But, seriously, it probably all depends on how many rooms are available...1? 6? As well as how many people actually bid? 1? 25?



Say three rooms are available and I am the only one bidding ( IMO a likely scenario ). Would they accept $1 bid?? What's the lowest they will accept in these conditions ( which are common )?


----------



## Devil's Advocate (Jun 18, 2021)

AMTRAK709 said:


> I bid for an upgrade on the Crescent ATN-NYP for Thursday, 10 June roomette to bedroom. The bid was UNSUCCESSFUL. I was attempting the place a higher bid on same trip segment but to booking engine would not let me do so (still 36 hours before departure). Says bid "expired" with no other options to place another bid. Any one with experience of a similar issue or am I just doing something wrong?


It's similar to a silent auction and Amtrak has no incentive to allow participants to low-ball the first bid in the hope of rebidding until they win something.



fhussain44 said:


> Say three rooms are available and I am the only one bidding ( IMO a likely scenario ). Would they accept $1 bid?? What's the lowest they will accept in these conditions ( which are common )?


The idea is to bid what you think is a reasonable upgrade value. If you think a room that normally sells for hundreds is only worth $1 then try bidding that.


----------



## Brian Battuello (Jun 18, 2021)

I haven't tried the bidding system yet. I wonder what effect it would have on the traditionally almost empty mid-January/February sleeping cars. Are there enough savvy coach customers to fill the cars?

Would also be interested to hear about successful low bids. I bet there is a sekrit minimum.


----------



## OBS (Jun 18, 2021)

Brian Battuello said:


> I haven't tried the bidding system yet. I wonder what effect it would have on the traditionally almost empty mid-January/February sleeping cars. Are there enough savvy coach customers to fill the cars?
> 
> Would also be interested to hear about successful low bids. I bet there is a sekrit minimum.


You would assume there is a secret minimum to at least cover laundry/ food costs associated with the room....


----------



## Trogdor (Jun 18, 2021)

Brian Battuello said:


> I haven't tried the bidding system yet. I wonder what effect it would have on the traditionally almost empty mid-January/February sleeping cars. Are there enough savvy coach customers to fill the cars?
> 
> Would also be interested to hear about successful low bids. I bet there is a sekrit minimum.





OBS said:


> You would assume there is a secret minimum to at least cover laundry/ food costs associated with the room....



There is no secret minimum. When I booked an Acela, there was a minimum amount that the system would even let me bid to upgrade to first (i.e. I couldn’t bid $5, it was maybe $40-something, but I forgot). I forget if I actually took the bid or just let it go.


----------



## Brian Battuello (Jun 18, 2021)

Hmm. I could easily quaff $40 worth of free drinks. At Cafe Car prices, not flask prices. 

I'm not paying anything for the "meal" until they stop serving flexes.


----------



## PaTrainFan (Jun 18, 2021)

When I took my PGH-WAS-NYP-PGH trip earlier this month I tried Bid Up and got a message that my trip wasn't eligible. Ended up using my free upgrade on Acela, but was curious how that worked.


----------



## daybeers (Jun 18, 2021)

PaTrainFan said:


> When I took my PGH-WAS-NYP-PGH trip earlier this month I tried Bid Up and got a message that my trip wasn't eligible. Ended up using my free upgrade on Acela, but was curious how that worked.


Were any of the fares from the 50th anniversary sale? I also think the system has difficulty with reservations with more than one segment.


----------



## PaTrainFan (Jun 18, 2021)

daybeers said:


> Were any of the fares from the 50th anniversary sale? I also think the system has difficulty with reservations with more than one segment.



No, they were not, though they were the two week advance sale fares. Maybe that was the issue.


----------



## Bob Dylan (Jun 24, 2021)

Just received an e-mail from Amtrak asking if I wanted to Bid for an Upgrade from Coach to a Roomette or Bedroom for my Day trip in Coach on Monday 6/28 from Austin-Temple-Austin on #22/#21.

I used a $10 Voucher to pay for the trip ( used AGR and assisted by a very friendly and helpful Agent) along with the 10% Senior Discount so the total Cost RT is only $17, Low Bucket would be $30 RT.

The email says that a Suggested Bid for a Roomette starts @ $40 and a Roomette @ $90, and points out that this includes Meals in the Diner( CCC on this Route)which unfortunately are still Flex Food

The only problem is that the Rooms are "SOLD OUT" on both Trains, so it's another case of the Left Hand not knowing what the Right is doing!

Has anyone else received this Robo email for their upcoming trips??

Update: Amtrak is now showing $125 as a " Strong Bid" for a Roomette and $215 as a "Strong Bid" for a Bedroom.

Still can't figure out how SOLD OUT Rooms are available for Bidding???


----------



## Danib62 (Jun 24, 2021)

It’s probably just automatic or it’s in case they get a cancellation they can fill it with a bid up upgrade.


----------



## Cal (Jun 24, 2021)

The Center of Excellence is at it again.


----------



## jebr (Jun 24, 2021)

Danib62 said:


> It’s probably just automatic or it’s in case they get a cancellation they can fill it with a bid up upgrade.



Yep - better to have bids that you don't need just in case someone cancels than to disable bidding and then have a room go unsold due to a late cancellation.


----------



## daybeers (Jun 29, 2021)

Has anyone else tried to bid for an upgrade on sale fares?


----------



## jebr (Jun 29, 2021)

daybeers said:


> Has anyone else tried to bid for an upgrade on sale fares?



I have a bid submitted for a ride I booked with the 50% off sale, leaving Saturday. It was a pretty low bid-up to a roomette, but maybe it'll still win (there's at least 8 roomettes left on the train for the day trip I'm taking, and coach is almost sold out, so I'm hoping they'll sell as many bid-ups as possible as it'd let them free up coach seats.)


----------



## Cal (Jun 29, 2021)

I did a bid for an upgrade I also got with the 50% sale, the trip is in mid August so.


----------



## daybeers (Jun 29, 2021)

Are either of those on multi-city or roundtrip reservations? I usually book each segment separately so it's easier to make changes later, but when I booked, I was running up against the deadline for the 50% off sale, so it's four segments on a multi-city reservation and I know some have reported that may be an issue.


----------



## jebr (Jun 29, 2021)

daybeers said:


> Are either of those on multi-city or roundtrip reservations? I usually book each segment separately so it's easier to make changes later, but when I booked, I was running up against the deadline for the 50% off sale, so it's four segments on a multi-city reservation and I know some have reported that may be an issue.



Mine's a bog-standard one-way reservation, no round-trip or multi-city involved. That said, I took a peek at an October reservation that used multi-city, and that one does give an upgrade option for the eligible segment (there's only one eligible segment on the ticket, so I can't test if it breaks with multiple eligible segments.)


----------



## Cal (Jun 29, 2021)

daybeers said:


> Are either of those on multi-city or roundtrip reservations? I usually book each segment separately so it's easier to make changes later, but when I booked, I was running up against the deadline for the 50% off sale, so it's four segments on a multi-city reservation and I know some have reported that may be an issue.


Mines a roundtrip reservation


----------



## Maverickstation (Jul 2, 2021)

We booked a round trip on the Downeaster for Monday July 5th (the best weather we are supposed to have of the long weekend).

I got the email asking if I want to place a Bid Up for the return trip (that train itself is almost sold out) to Business Class, I put a bid in, so 
we shall see.

Ken


----------



## Bob Dylan (Jul 2, 2021)

Maverickstation said:


> We booked a round trip on the Downeaster for Monday July 5th (the best weather we are supposed to have of the long weekend).
> 
> I got the email asking if I want to place a Bid Up for the return trip (that train itself is almost sold out) to Business Class, I put a bid in, so
> we shall see.
> ...


Nice trip, one of my Favorites!

Is all the Rain over in the NE???

We're going to have a Rainy but Cool 4th Weekend down here, which is much Welcomed!


----------



## jebr (Jul 2, 2021)

Won a bid-up - $80 MSP - MKE in a roomette for tomorrow. Coach is sold out but still a number of roomettes available. Two of us on the ticket and the bid-up covered the upgrade for both of us (as it should.)


----------



## daybeers (Jul 2, 2021)

I have a multi-city reservation in September all coach with the 50% off sale and the trip is not available (at least not yet) for bidding.


----------



## Bob Dylan (Jul 2, 2021)

jebr said:


> Won a bid-up - $80 MSP - MKE in a roomette for tomorrow. Coach is sold out but still a number of roomettes available. Two of us on the ticket and the bid-up covered the upgrade for both of us (as it should.)


Redacted/ Duplicate.


----------



## Bob Dylan (Jul 2, 2021)

jebr said:


> Won a bid-up - $80 MSP - MKE in a roomette for tomorrow. Coach is sold out but still a number of roomettes available. Two of us on the ticket and the bid-up covered the upgrade for both of us (as it should.)


Great get!

And yall get Breakfast and Lunch in the Diner, with Real Food served!


----------



## Cal (Jul 2, 2021)

Bob Dylan said:


> Great get!
> 
> And yall get Breakfast and Lunch in the Diner, with Real Food served!


I forgot! Send pictures please.


----------



## cassie225 (Jul 9, 2021)

So I just got an email that said I was eligible for Bid up, whatever that is, I am in a roomette and it said my bid up for bedroom would be 120, I don’t mind and would even go higher, on Crescent from NO to ATL and doing round trip back that Sunday .Is that reasonable ? Is that a good deal and how likely will I win this. I need help and guidance


----------



## Tlcooper93 (Jul 9, 2021)

Are you traveling alone?
I personally find the Roommette to be the best value aboard the Viewliner. 

I would not bid up if it were me (assuming I’m traveling alone). 

If you feel that it’s an amount you want to spend, do it! The Bedroom provides you an en-suite shower and a decently large bed that can fit two people.

how likely you win it is connected to how much you bid. Sometimes, it’s more worth it to just pay the upgrade. Other times, you can snag something for less (kind of like any auction).


----------



## cassie225 (Jul 9, 2021)

I have always traveled in bedroom, even when alone except once with a friend to ATL in roomette, she had so much luggage and we came out of Slidell so no luggage check. I was miserable, she had large big luggage and I felt cramped. I just don’t think price they asking over 600 for NO to Atlanta is reasonable. Very high


----------



## me_little_me (Jul 9, 2021)

cassie225 said:


> I have always traveled in bedroom, even when alone except once with a friend to ATL in roomette, she had so much luggage and we came out of Slidell so no luggage check. I was miserable, she had large big luggage and I felt cramped. I just don’t think price they asking over 600 for NO to Atlanta is reasonable. Very high


SIX HUNDRED DOLLARS? Eight years ago, you could travel between ATL and NOL for $50 roomette charge or about $125 bedroom. That did not include the railfare.


----------



## Tlcooper93 (Jul 9, 2021)

cassie225 said:


> I have always traveled in bedroom, even when alone except once with a friend to ATL in roomette, she had so much luggage and we came out of Slidell so no luggage check. I was miserable, she had large big luggage and I felt cramped. I just don’t think price they asking over 600 for NO to Atlanta is reasonable. Very high



I just looked up the fare, 3 weeks out:


I find bedrooms to be consistently overpriced. Roomettes are just better value for that reason, especially if you are traveling alone.


----------



## cassie225 (Jul 9, 2021)

That is true


----------



## cassie225 (Jul 10, 2021)

But, I’m retired, bad knees, bad back,bad eyes, bad feet and I’m trying to spend my kids inheritance,so we splurge on ourselves whenever possible,so if I bid up and get a bedroom,yay,if I don’t win and stay in roomette,yay.Either way I hope I get Mr Rob as my SCA


----------



## cassie225 (Jul 11, 2021)

So my up bid was unsuccessful for the bedroom fir the Crescent to ATL, still got my roomette and I thought my bid was high it was called a strong bid, at least if something goes wrong I have a refundable ticket


----------



## flitcraft (Jul 11, 2021)

Sorry your bid didn't work out, but at least you have the consolation of a roomette. Unsuccessful bidding to roomette from coach would sting rather more! And you have the money you would have been out if your bid had worked to spend when you get to your destination. I recommend a splurge there as a consolation prize!


----------



## cassie225 (Jul 12, 2021)

Thanks, that bedroom is still showing that it can be purchased


----------



## pennyk (Jul 12, 2021)

I just finished a trip on the Silver Star and Silver Meteor. The sleeper car attendants to whom I spoke were not real happy with the number of coach passengers bidding up short distances when they have another passenger in that same room before or after that passenger boards or detrains. Yesterday, the SCA had to make up 10 rooms on 91 in WAS while the power was out because passengers on the NEC booked rooms between NYP (or further south) and WAS and all those rooms were occupied by boarding passengers in WAS, who wanted to have their rooms ready. Amtrak is making some more money by selling those rooms, but it is spending some money on food and beverage, and it is burning out its SCAs.


----------



## Bob Dylan (Jul 12, 2021)

pennyk said:


> I just finished a trip on the Silver Star and Silver Meteor. The sleeper car attendants to whom I spoke were not real happy with the number of coach passengers bidding up short distances when they have another passenger in that same room before or after that passenger boards or detrains. Yesterday, the SCA had to make up 10 rooms on 91 in WAS while the power was out because passengers on the NEC booked rooms between NYP (or further south) and WAS and all those rooms were occupied by boarding passengers in WAS, who wanted to have their rooms ready. Amtrak is making some more money by selling those rooms, but it is spending some money on food and beverage, and it is burning out its SCAs.


Most people don't know how hard the OBS are working with Traffic increasing and Amtrak still short staffed on lots of LD Trains!


----------



## cassie225 (Jul 13, 2021)

I think I like being in roomette short distance as opposed to bedroom by myself, I do love the bedrooms, but maybe I had a bad taste for roomette because last time my friend has so much luggage, came from Slidell, no baggage check and it was crowded, roomette is rather roomy, even with my bags in here, by myself. I’m rolling


----------



## TC_NYC (Jul 13, 2021)

pennyk said:


> I just finished a trip on the Silver Star and Silver Meteor. The sleeper car attendants to whom I spoke were not real happy with the number of coach passengers bidding up short distances when they have another passenger in that same room before or after that passenger boards or detrains. Yesterday, the SCA had to make up 10 rooms on 91 in WAS while the power was out because passengers on the NEC booked rooms between NYP (or further south) and WAS and all those rooms were occupied by boarding passengers in WAS, who wanted to have their rooms ready. Amtrak is making some more money by selling those rooms, but it is spending some money on food and beverage, and it is burning out its SCAs.



Also bidding up to avoid wearing a mask for the 4 hour trip and getting a nice table to get work done. This is going to end up being a fight between the customers and the OBS staff. Amtrak should side with the customers, it's free money they can take to make these LD trains more profitable.


----------



## Danib62 (Jul 13, 2021)

I mean how much work is it really for them to turn a room that was only used in a day config? Also shouldn't they be happy about the increase in potential for tips?


----------



## pennyk (Jul 13, 2021)

Danib62 said:


> I mean how much work is it really for them to turn a room that was only used in a day config? Also shouldn't they be happy about the increase in potential for tips?


They are not necessarily receiving tips and turning 10 rooms in 15 minutes is a lot of work. Many of the short distance riders want the beds turned down. It is a lot of work. Again, I am concerned about burning out the attendants, many of whom are my friends.


----------



## TC_NYC (Jul 13, 2021)

pennyk said:


> Many of the short distance riders want the beds turned down.


Now this is something Amtrak could change. They really should include in the offer to upgrade that you won't be able to use the bed unless traveling overnight.


----------



## Danib62 (Jul 13, 2021)

pennyk said:


> They are not necessarily receiving tips and turning 10 rooms in 15 minutes is a lot of work. Many of the short distance riders want the beds turned down. It is a lot of work. Again, I am concerned about burning out the attendants, many of whom are my friends.


10 rooms were short runs and many want the beds? Sorry I find this awfully hard to believe.


----------



## pennyk (Jul 13, 2021)

Danib62 said:


> 10 rooms were short runs and many want the beds? Sorry I find this awfully hard to believe.


It is OK if you do not believe it, but I saw it with my own eyes. Passengers who boarded between NYP and WAS and detrained in WAS on Sunday. I saw the attendant making beds. I did not count how many beds were made though. Many were formerly coach passengers who had never previously traveled in a roomette and wanted to experience "everything."


----------



## cassie225 (Jul 13, 2021)

I might be wrong but if I pay full price for roomette and I’m going on a long day trip, like NO to Atlanta or further, I might want the bed, just depends


----------



## chrsjrcj (Jul 13, 2021)

Covid probably plays a role into people wanting a room as well.


----------



## Devil's Advocate (Jul 13, 2021)

Maybe if Amtrak priced rooms at a more reasonable level they could be sold at booking instead of this clumsy last minute auction thing they have going now. Fewer changes required, more money made, easier on staff.


----------



## Mailliw (Jul 13, 2021)

pennyk said:


> They are not necessarily receiving tips and turning 10 rooms in 15 minutes is a lot of work. Many of the short distance riders want the beds turned down. It is a lot of work. Again, I am concerned about burning out the attendants, many of whom are my friends.


Don't forget about the in-room toilets in VIs; presumably they need to be cleaned as part of the turnover. Also each turnover is going to require fresh linens if the bed is used, not just folding the seats down.


----------



## railiner (Jul 13, 2021)

pennyk said:


> It is OK if you do not believe it, but I saw it with my own eyes. Passengers who boarded between NYP and WAS and detrained in WAS on Sunday. I saw the attendant making beds. I did not count how many beds were made though. Many were formerly coach passengers who had never previously traveled in a roomette and wanted to experience "everything."


Have to agree with this. Many people will want to see the beds just out of curiosity. Not to mention some might engage in 'other' activities....


----------



## pennyk (Jul 13, 2021)

Mailliw said:


> Don't forget about the in-room toilets in VIs; presumably they need to be cleaned as part of the turnover. Also each turnover is going to require fresh linens if the bed is used, not just folding the seats down.


This was a V-1 car. Yes, so toilets had to be cleaned also. And.... because we were in WAS during the engine change, there was no power and it was hot inside the car.


----------



## Ryan (Jul 13, 2021)

TC_NYC said:


> Now this is something Amtrak could change. They really should include in the offer to upgrade that you won't be able to use the bed unless traveling overnight.


This is a terrible plan. If you get a room, you should have full use of that room. Trying to put this policy in place would end poorly.


----------



## pennyk (Jul 13, 2021)

TC_NYC said:


> Now this is something Amtrak could change. They really should include in the offer to upgrade that you won't be able to use the bed unless traveling overnight.


I think a better idea would be not to offer the upgrades if the room is already booked at either end of the proposed upgraded trip.


----------



## jebr (Jul 13, 2021)

pennyk said:


> I think a better idea would be not to offer the upgrades if the room is already booked at either end of the proposed upgraded trip.



I think there'd be time to do a couple turns at longer station stops, though 10 is quite excessive. Ideally what you'd do is make sure there's adequate time to turn each room and have the booking system consider it on a car-wide level, blocking rooms as necessary to allow proper prep time after the room is vacated. I don't know what the exact time needed is, but I'd think allowing 5-10 minutes per room for a turn would at least be helpful, _particularly_ for the bid-up process which is supposed to be a way for Amtrak to get additional revenue without much additional cost (and higher turnover would add a lot to cost.)

Of course, this all requires Amtrak's ticketing system to be able to support it, which I'd be surprised if it could do reasonably without a major overhaul.


----------



## Barb Stout (Jul 14, 2021)

TC_NYC said:


> Now this is something Amtrak could change. They really should include in the offer to upgrade that you won't be able to use the bed unless traveling overnight.


That sounds like a pretty good idea, at least at first glance.


----------



## Exvalley (Jul 14, 2021)

For daytime trips, I see no harm in offering the roomette as a daytime accommodation only - as long as this is clearly disclosed when you bid.


----------



## OBS (Jul 14, 2021)

Exvalley said:


> For daytime trips, I see no harm in offering the roomette as a daytime accommodation only - as long as this is clearly disclosed when you bid.


It is also clearly disclosed that you must wear a mask at all times, but people deny knowing it.
As soon as they get in the room and shut the door, it will be "Hmmm...How does the bed work?" and down comes the upper bunk...they pull down the mattress with the sheets made up and there you go....

ETA, It should either be all or nothing, imho....


----------



## BeeLady (Jul 14, 2021)

I am a newbie to this Forum and have not heard about bidding up? What is that? How do I find it on line? I'd love to upgrade to Business class sometime but is it last minute? Thank you for heading me in the right direction.


----------



## Ryan (Jul 14, 2021)

OBS said:


> It is also clearly disclosed that you must wear a mask at all times, but people deny knowing it.
> As soon as they get in the room and shut the door, it will be "Hmmm...How does the bed work?" and down comes the upper bunk...they pull down the mattress with the sheets made up and there you go....
> 
> ETA, It should either be all or nothing, imho....


Concur. Two hurdles are "how do you differentiate a bid-up ticket from a normal one" (likely not possible) and if you somehow get over that, how do you enforce the "no beds" rule? Put a padlock on it? You're just setting attendants up for a different kind of conflict when they have to tell someone "no, I'm not putting the bed down for you".


----------



## pennyk (Jul 14, 2021)

Ryan said:


> Concur. Two hurdles are "how do you differentiate a bid-up ticket from a normal one" (likely not possible) and if you somehow get over that, how do you enforce the "no beds" rule? Put a padlock on it? You're just setting attendants up for a different kind of conflict when they have to tell someone "no, I'm not putting the bed down for you".


...or worse if the attendant does not put down the bed and the passenger attempts to do so and injures himself or herself. The beds in the V-2 sleepers are heavier and more difficult to move. In fact my SCA on Monday hurt himself making up a roomette (and he was not even in a hurry).


----------



## Danib62 (Jul 14, 2021)

BeeLady said:


> I am a newbie to this Forum and have not heard about bidding up? What is that? How do I find it on line? I'd love to upgrade to Business class sometime but is it last minute? Thank you for heading me in the right direction.











BidUp | Amtrak







www.amtrak.com


----------



## Exvalley (Jul 14, 2021)

Ryan said:


> Concur. Two hurdles are "how do you differentiate a bid-up ticket from a normal one" (likely not possible) and if you somehow get over that, how do you enforce the "no beds" rule? Put a padlock on it? You're just setting attendants up for a different kind of conflict when they have to tell someone "no, I'm not putting the bed down for you".


That's a very long winded way of saying, "Americans can be real jerks." Why do I doubt that this would be an issue in Japan, for example?


----------



## Mailliw (Jul 14, 2021)

chrsjrcj said:


> Covid probably plays a role into people wanting a room as well.


That's most definitely a factor; both for people worried about safety and who don't want to wear masks. I suspect alot of demand for day rooms will do down after the mask mandate expires. Other factors (like wanting more personal space) could be met with a reserved premium seated option.


Exvalley said:


> That's a very long winded way of saying, "Americans can be real jerks." Why do I doubt that this would be an issue in Japan, for example?


Well, our legal system (especially how court costs and legal fees are determined) encourages and alor of frivolous litigation. Also Japan's only remaining trains with sleeping cars (aside from a luxury tourist train) only run overnight.


----------



## Nleprohn (Jul 20, 2021)

Lost my bid up for the EB leaving Seattle tomorrow, which is fine as we have a roomette. Interesting that there is still a bedroom absolve for purchase. So I wonder, do they have a minimum bid? (I bid low). Or do they keep one free for last minute? I assume it is all automated so I'm curious about the algorithm.


----------



## jis (Jul 20, 2021)

Airlines tend to withhold upgrades to the last remaining seat or two until the last moment before boarding. They are usually released for upgrade around the time actual boarding begins. At least on United, the way the information is presented, you pretty much know whether you will get an upgrade or not if the seat is not sold on a paid upgrade or a self standing ticket. In those situations, often I have just taken a paid upgrade if the price is reasonable, in order to jump the queue.

I have no idea how all this works at Amtrak since the whole thing appears to be much more opaque with zero visibility of the current state in an understandable and trustworthy fashion on a single dashboard.


----------



## Bluejet (Jul 26, 2021)

When do you find out if your bid was successful? I bid for buinsess class for my family tomm thinking that might afford us a bit of a better chance to sit next to each other on a northeast regional from Connecticut to Back Bay tomm.

Thanks.


----------



## SommerGentry (Sep 1, 2021)

I'm very unhappy about the policy that won't allow me to cancel or change my ticket just because my bidup was accepted! Today my plans changed, and because the bidup had already been accepted from coach to roomette, Amtrak won't let me change my reservation at all. I understand that the "bid-up" amount is non-refundable, but there was an initial fare that I should be able to recoup and use to pay for a different ticket. There is no penalty for any changes on regular fares... except if your bidup is accepted the original regular fare becomes non-changeable. Ugh!

Now I have to buy a second ticket for the same trip.


----------



## daybeers (Sep 1, 2021)

SommerGentry said:


> I'm very unhappy about the policy that won't allow me to cancel or change my ticket just because my bidup was accepted! Today my plans changed, and because the bidup had already been accepted from coach to roomette, Amtrak won't let me change my reservation at all. I understand that the "bid-up" amount is non-refundable, but there was an initial fare that I should be able to recoup and use to pay for a different ticket. There is no penalty for any changes on regular fares... except if your bidup is accepted the original regular fare becomes non-changeable. Ugh!
> 
> Now I have to buy a second ticket for the same trip.


You should try calling Amtrak at 1-800-872-7245 or 800-307-5000.


----------



## Exvalley (Sep 3, 2021)

Can anyone explain why my late-October trip on the Lake Shore Limited in a roomette is not eligible for BidUp? Do they only allow bidding closer to the departure date? The bedrooms are not sold out.


----------



## Danib62 (Sep 3, 2021)

How did you purchase your ticket? If you used points or an Amtrak gift card you can’t bid up.


----------



## enviro5609 (Sep 3, 2021)

Danib62 said:


> How did you purchase your ticket? If you used points or an Amtrak gift card you can’t bid up.



Trips that are part of a connecting ticket also do not seem eligible.


----------



## Exvalley (Sep 3, 2021)

Danib62 said:


> How did you purchase your ticket? If you used points or an Amtrak gift card you can’t bid up.


I used a voucher from a previously cancelled trip.


----------



## Winecliff Station (Sep 9, 2021)

I've gone as long as 30 minutes before my trip still not being notified on whether my bid is accepted. That time I caved and canceled my bid, then used my upgrade coupon for Business.

Call me a cynic but this is starting to seem like free marketing data for Amtrak to find out how much people are willing to pay for business and sleepers.


----------



## F900ElCapitan (Sep 16, 2021)

I was able to upgrade a roomette to a bedroom on the EB from Essex to Chicago for $230. Considering this made the bedroom less than low bucket, I was very happy.


----------



## Kbyrdleroydogg (Sep 25, 2021)

I just entered it. Looking for an upgrade to a bedroom from a roomette. I think I made a fair bid.
Has anyone else entered this program? Has it worked for you?


----------



## Cal (Sep 25, 2021)

I entered a bid from coach to a roomette for a trip in December, I just put the lowest possible bid, I'm okay if I don't get it.


----------



## Kbyrdleroydogg (Sep 25, 2021)

Exvalley said:


> Too bad it doesn't work for bidding from a roomette to a bedroom.


But it does. Now you can! I'm in a roomette on the Lake Shore Limited and am bidding for a bedroom.


----------



## enviro5609 (Sep 28, 2021)

Kbyrdleroydogg said:


> I just entered it. Looking for an upgrade to a bedroom from a roomette. I think I made a fair bid.
> Has anyone else entered this program? Has it worked for you?



We just tried BidUp from a roomette to a bedroom on a recent trip on the Meteor. Put in the lowest possible "fair" bid. It wasn't accepted. But that's just one experience. The train also seemed especially full in the sleepers.

Best of luck!


----------



## daybeers (Nov 18, 2021)

Any more recent experiences on upgrades? Wondering what the line is between Amtrak accepting a bid and rejecting a "poor" bid, thus leaving money on the table.


----------



## niemi24s (Nov 18, 2021)

We'll never know, will we?


----------



## Amtrakfflyer (Nov 18, 2021)

Call and say you have a fever, no questions asked at that point your ticket is then changeable. Even prior to CoVid a sick note allows a penalty free refund.
I was on hold for 30 mins yesterday with Amtrak, the recording while I was waiting made it very clear if your not feeling, been exposed to someone not feeling well, have a fever, etc, you can’t travel and your ticket is changeable.

Im not debating the morality of saying your not feeling well, just saying it’s an option.

Ps I didn’t realize this was from two months ago until now. Wow must not be much action with the Bid up program…

QUOTE="SommerGentry, post: 916100, member: 29830"]
I'm very unhappy about the policy that won't allow me to cancel or change my ticket just because my bidup was accepted! Today my plans changed, and because the bidup had already been accepted from coach to roomette, Amtrak won't let me change my reservation at all. I understand that the "bid-up" amount is non-refundable, but there was an initial fare that I should be able to recoup and use to pay for a different ticket. There is no penalty for any changes on regular fares... except if your bidup is accepted the original regular fare becomes non-changeable. Ugh!

Now I have to buy a second ticket for the same trip.
[/QUOTE]


----------



## fillyjonk (Nov 18, 2021)

I got the bid-up e-mails for my Thanksgiving trip and was like "I had to travel a day earlier than I might have otherwise because there were no accommodations, so what's up" and I'm wondering if part of this system is Amtrak testing the waters of how high they can jack Roomette or Bedroom prices before people go "nah"

They suggested a bid of $170 to go from roomette to bedroom. Given what I paid for the roomette and that I'm traveling alone, I am greatly disinclined to even try the process. All I want is a place to lie flat at night where it's OK for me to take off my mask, and also not have to deal with rando seatmates, so I'm probably not the bid-up sleeper car demographic


----------



## WashingtonFlyer (Nov 20, 2021)

Would love the chance to do the bid up program - if there was availability. Last Saturday night's NER 66 was 100% sold out in both business and in the sleeper car. One seat may have been available in biz until Baltimore, but that passenger showed up.

A good ride until the engine failed outside of PHL airport and we had to be rescued and then had a diesel take over for the entire remainder of the run from PHL to Boston. 2:40 delay at 30th Street that was reduced to about 2:00 by the time the train got past NHV.


----------



## BalmyZephyr (Nov 27, 2021)

Kbyrdleroydogg said:


> But it does. Now you can! I'm in a roomette on the Lake Shore Limited and am bidding for a bedroom.



Same here, just bid to upgrade from roomette to bedroom on the Cardinal next week. Amtrak sent me an email and I'm like, hell yeah. Mainly for the view out both sides and ability for two tall people to move around.


----------



## BalmyZephyr (Nov 27, 2021)

enviro5609 said:


> You can only bid-up for the entire ticketed trip. Its just like purchasing an upgrade, except it only goes through if you are the highest bid for the available space.



Interesting, would that be a big point in favor of originally booking multiple legs separately? I thought I'd made a mistake booking next week's NER to DC by itself, then the Cardinal by itself, since I later read (on this forum) that you have less recourse if there are delays and cancellations. But I was pleasantly surprised to receive, a few minutes ago, an email asking if I wanted to upgrade from roomette to bedroom on the Cardinal only. That's the only leg I'd want an upgrade.


----------



## F900ElCapitan (Nov 27, 2021)

BalmyZephyr said:


> Interesting, would that be a big point in favor of originally booking multiple legs separately? I thought I'd made a mistake booking next week's NER to DC by itself, then the Cardinal by itself, since I later read (on this forum) that you have less recourse if there are delays and cancellations. But I was pleasantly surprised to receive, a few minutes ago, an email asking if I wanted to upgrade from roomette to bedroom on the Cardinal only. That's the only leg I'd want an upgrade.


There is a way to link your reservations and still have the ”guaranteed connection”. You have to call to an agent and have them “cross-reference“ the reservations. This is what you have to do if you purchase one leg with points and another with dollars, but it will also work if you just have two different numbers. I’ve had a few agents do this for me, and they all claim this will make the guarantee work and it helps with checked luggage.


----------



## Ryan (Nov 27, 2021)

And I’ve had agents tell me the exact opposite and that it doesn’t matter. As a connecting passenger, I’ll be treated like one regardless of any mythical “cross reference” that may or may not be in place.


----------



## daybeers (Dec 20, 2021)

My "poor" bid for $40 (the lowest I could go just to see) for a roomette for two on NER 66 BOS-NHV 12/21 was unsuccessful.  not that I expected it, but it seems there is plenty of space available. Just another data point; seems Amtrak isn't giving it away for cheap, though in some way I wish they did occasionally to introduce people to sleepers rather than leaving them open. The attendants running around changing four rooms for two hour segments is not ideal, however.


----------



## desertflyer (Jan 5, 2022)

I had a successful BidUp from a roomette to bedroom on train 4 LAX-ABQ with a $145 bid (two of us booked in the roomette, though I doubt that matters). It probably helped that we were on the train that departed Christmas Day from LAX.


----------



## igor (Jan 6, 2022)

I just had an unsuccessful bid on the Empire Builder (27) from CHI to PDX for tomorrow. My roomette was low bucket ($529), and a bedroom is currently going for $2016. I put in the lowest possible bid on the bidding website, $295. 

There are still two bedrooms left at the $2016 price according to the booking website, and I assume they would now be unavailable if Amtrak had accepted someone else's bid in lieu of mine. So again, it looks as if Amtrak's formula isn't about maximizing revenue.


----------



## Sidney (Jan 6, 2022)

$2000 plus for a bedroom from Chi to Pdx/Sea,Chi-Emy or Chi-Lax is insane. People will pay it,so Amtrak will charge it.


----------



## jis (Jan 6, 2022)

Moderator's Notes: Please continue discussion on this topic in the more recent thread:






Bid Up?


Can someone tell me how this works? Can I use it to try to upgrade from a roomette to a bedroom? I leave on Jan. 9.




www.amtraktrains.com





Thank you


----------

